# Charles Barkley says...



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Mavs in 6

Says the Lakers have nobody to guard Dirk. Odom cant guard him and Artest will be physical yet too small....Says the Mavericks present the most mismatches.

Dont kill the messenger

It was nice to see Pau pick it up in the 2nd half....historically we own the Mavs, but what counts is now and the Lakers margin for error is dwindling


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

You guys have never played in the playoffs so there is no history worth mentioning.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

Who cares, he picked against last year as well.


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

And the year before...he picked the Magic to beat the Lakers in 6! :lol:

As long as Charles is picking against the Lakers, I am confident.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Adam said:


> You guys have never played in the playoffs so there is no history worth mentioning.




You suck again....1988 is relevant 
http://www.lakersuniverse.com/headtohead/playoffs_lakers_mavericks.htm


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Charles Barkley is mentally retarded.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is Charles Barkley every playoffs:

"Kobe Bryant isn't as good as he used to be. Lakers won't win the championship."


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I really dont see how the Mavs beat us . . . that makes me nervous.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

DaRizzle said:


> You suck again....1988 is relevant
> http://www.lakersuniverse.com/headtohead/playoffs_lakers_mavericks.htm


You go back to Magic and you historically own the entire league. I just assumed you were talking about the history of players who would actually be competing in this series. Have all your heads been fried by the California sun?


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

thats what happened to the Blazers, the only real person that could guard Dirk decently was aldridge and they would just run a pick and roll everytime down the court, the blazers would be forced to switch it and then Dirk is matched up with a little guard like Wesley or Miller which he can just shoot over the top of, Dirk is hard to stop


----------



## Ron (May 8, 2002)

ajax25 said:


> thats what happened to the Blazers, the only real person that could guard Dirk decently was aldridge and they would just run a pick and roll everytime down the court, the blazers would be forced to switch it and then Dirk is matched up with a little guard like Wesley or Miller which he can just shoot over the top of, Dirk is hard to stop


The Lakers will do what they always do...let Dirk get his and still kick the Mavs' ass.

I guess what ol' Chuck doesn't take into account is that the Mavs don't play defense, and against the Lakers, you might as well mail that in...the Lakers have an outstanding record against offense-only teams.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Dirk will see a mix dose of Gasol, Bynum, Odom and at times Artest, too. I think it's better if Bynum guards Dirk most of the time. Put Gasol on Chandler. 

Bynum matches up well against Dirk in terms of height and quickness (if he gets help from weak side i.e. Fish, Kobe - Blake and Brown)


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Oh, and Mavs are terrible in half court defense.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

im not saying the Mavs will win the series because I think the Lakers are a better team and are vastly different than Portland, im just saying Dirk presents matchup problems for anybody, of course so does Kobe Bryant haha


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Dirk always creates mismatches and his scoring can be huge. Fortunately for the Lakers, defense and rebounding are what wins series and championships, and the Lakers have a clear advantage in these areas.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I say lets just make Dirk beat us 4 times. Shut down everyone else.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Lynx said:


> I think it's better if Bynum guards Dirk most of the time.


I disagree with this. Let Bynum cover Chandler. As said in an earlier post, Dirk will get his points. If Bynum covers Dirk, he will get pulled away from the box because of Dirk's great shooting range. This will hurt us defensively and on the boards. I am not in favor of letting Bynum "roam" on defense right now, especially with his vulnerable knees. If he covers Dirk, he will be everywhere but near the basket...where we need him to be.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Cris said:


> I say lets just make Dirk beat us 4 times. Shut down everyone else.


Ditto. 
Dirt is too good to be 'stopped'. I say, let him get his, we probably cant stop him anyway. And zone in on the other players. 

Personally, I think the key to the series will be the our bigs vs Haywood & Chandler and how our bench competes.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

To me I think the key is containing Terry and Barea and not letting Jkidd find too much of a groove hitting 3's. 

Terry is always a thorn in our side and Barea is hell in the pick aqnd roll going down the lane so we can't get too spread out. 

Bynum and Gasol need to punish the Mavs inside Bynum's scoring is needed in this match up. 

Dirk will get his at times Gasol has bothered him some hrough the years with his length Artest for a change of pace isn't that bad an option but for too long Dirk will shoot over him. LO has the agility but he's not strong enough. So we have 3 guys who can guard him.


----------



## ajax25 (Jul 2, 2010)

Chuck is sure looking like a genious right now :yep:


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

I have to say that Im too stunned and angry to say anything.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Lakers arent done

...and a broken clock is right two times a day


----------

